# cold gut



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

did you ever have to cold gut a deer because you lost it and it was frozen solid as a rock. its hard to gut it out with a chain saw, all that ice, skin, fat, and fur flying all over you.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

you should never let a deer a freeze........i shot 2 does last year and it was just before dark i watch them both tip over dead an just came out right at sunlight and they were still warm. Both were shot in the heart so they didnt go nowhere. I have never heard of anyone gutting a deer with a chainsaw........


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh, that jpm is a kidder!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Minnesota Chainsaw Mutilator??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Oh, that jpm is a kidder!


I hope so... :roll:


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Settle Down with the Chain saw  ... What do you use to Buture(sp) your deer? ha ha :beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I guess if you can filet a walleye with an electric knife, you can get a deer with a chainsaw. Just glad to see your screen name isn't Dr. jpm49878


----------

